# Calvin



## student of the game (Jul 23, 2012)

Greetings to all

I am Calvin Green a blackbelt in Malone's Kenpo Karate


----------



## MJS (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Instructor (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Calvin............


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Takai (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to MT!

What branch of the Kenpo Tree is Malone's Kenpo?


----------



## student of the game (Jul 26, 2012)

Malone's Kenpo comes from C.H.A.-3 Kenpo of Professor Tiwanak.  Professor Malone was trained by Florentino PanciPanci, which also taught PanciPanci Eskrima.  Professor Tiwanak(RIP) was trained by Sijo Adriano and Instructor Joe Emperado BEFORE the creation of Kajukenbo.  My instructors were Master Michael Flagg and Professor Argelio Chappotin.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## LarryGBrooks (Nov 20, 2021)

student of the game said:


> Greetings to all
> 
> I am Calvin Green a blackbelt in Malone's Kenpo Karate


Hello, i would like to know more of your school.  Im a pancipanci black belt, i traoned with him from 1972-1976. Schofield barracks oahu.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 20, 2021)

LarryGBrooks said:


> Hello, i would like to know more of your school.  Im a pancipanci black belt, i traoned with him from 1972-1976. Schofield barracks oahu.


Unfortunately it’s been 9 years since Calvin has been to this website, so the odds are against him seeing your query. Please feel free to hang out and join in some of the other conversations.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2021)

LarryGBrooks said:


> Hello, i would like to know more of your school.  Im a pancipanci black belt, i traoned with him from 1972-1976. Schofield barracks oahu.



Hi Larry, 

Could we chat about PanciPanci? 
Message me if you would. 

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome to MT Larry


----------



## seasoned (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Larry. We hope you enjoy your stay here. See you around the site.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 22, 2021)

I welcomed Calvin back in 2012, now I welcome Larry!  The years have flown by.


----------

